# Custom Vape Stand



## kimbo (4/8/14)

Hi

i am not sure if this is the right place, if it's not please move to the right spot Thx 

OK, i been toying with the idea for a wile to make a custom vape stand. But not one for your vape table at home, something small and elegant for your desk at work. Something that will hold your work horse, a spare mod for the unforeseen, a spare battery or two, an atty or two and a bottle of juice or two

Also i want to include some space to store some wire and wicking material and screwdriver and some more ods and ends






I was thinking in the line of something like this in hard wood. Kiaat or emboya or so.

You can choose the cutouts on top for a pipe mod, box mod or pype mod. You can choose the amount of holes for attys' and battery's and bottles

Size: i was thinking quite small, maybe A5 sheet size

Price: i have no idea lol. I will have one made in press wood (without he cutouts) just to see what the amount of wood is used and then i can price more accurately

The stand will be made by a friend and quality and final finish i will do

Please let me know if you will be interested in something like this so that i can see if this road will be viable to walk, or do i just make myself one

Thx

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cat (4/8/14)

i am interested but i think i'll have to design it myself. i've looked at many in the last few days....sorted out a few questions...like is it a workstation or a storage stand.
i've seen some that were designed for building coils, with a place to keep the Ohmmeter, but nowhere to keep spools of wire and wick. i thnink more important to havea place to keep the wire, the Ohmmeter does not have to be parked in the stand.
i saw some made of offcuts of tree branch - the German website linked here in this thread, and another on ebay that is too expensive for how crude it is. Nice, but limited.
So, in other words, i haven't yet figured out what i want. i don't want a stand for a bunch of EVOD batteries...or a bunch of mods. i want something that will hold clearos and attys for refilling and for building coils. .......and it must hold EVOD clearos upside down with paper towel stuffed in the mouthpiece to soak up the juice that runs out when you take off the base.  
More important for me is to find a container to organise coil heads and parts and that can go in a big plastic box with all the boxes and stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (4/8/14)

Hi @Cat

See that is what i dont want to do, make a vape building station, i wanna make a stand for your office desk. Something that ppl will look at and and ask you what is that. It must hold your day stash and some spares for in case you pop a coil or need to re wick or need a spare battery. But the whole thing must look classy.

Like i said that will be the default shape, you choose the amount of round holes (for you Nemesis or the like) or square holes for your Cana or Reo or .. same for the battery holes atty holes and a place to store your bottle or two of juice.

More of a display come general use station


----------



## kimbo (5/8/14)

This is my first try at sketchup so dont laugh 

This just to show you what i mean. You choose what goes were. In this instance i thought keep the battery's in the drawer to show more of the wood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (5/8/14)

I like it a lot, I just don't know if I'm organised enough to use a vape stand. 
I arrange everything nice and neat and the next day everything's all over the show again.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (5/8/14)

TylerD said:


> I like it a lot, I just don't know if I'm organised enough to use a vape stand.
> I arrange everything nice and neat and the next day everything's all over the show again.


 
lol same here @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/8/14)

TylerD said:


> I like it a lot, I just don't know if I'm organised enough to use a vape stand.
> I arrange everything nice and neat and the next day everything's all over the show again.


Me 3 HRH is not impressed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/14)

The problem with Vape Stands is they don't last very long... I had an expensive one made but now none of my working Vaping devices even fit into it...But I will search or have made a one for my REO's because it's unlikely those will change in the foreseeable future!

I'll take pictures and flog it in the classifieds maybe next week...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (5/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The problem with Vape Stands is they don't last very long... I had an expensive one made but now none of my working Vaping devices even fit into it...But I will search or have made a one for my REO's because it's unlikely those will change in the foreseeable future!
> 
> I'll take pictures and flog it in the classifieds maybe next week...


 
Hi @Rob Fisher

The idea is to give the client the choice, make the stand for him. If he takes two Reo'd with him for the day. I wanna make a stand that two Reo's fit, he decides if he wants holes for atty's or not, he decide if and were he wants the spare bottles to stand. But i want to make a stand you will be proud of displaying on your desk at work, not a stand for your home pc desk

Use that for like a template and desides what goes were

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/8/14)

From what I have seen on this forum and elsewhere, my call is that it is not a viable road to walk.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (5/8/14)

The late Steve Jobs once said during one of Apple's i-Pad development sessions: "Never give a customer a choice 'cause they don't know what they want"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightfearz (5/8/14)

Wasnt it something like "people don't know what they want till you show it to them"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> Wasnt it something like "people don't know what they want till you show it to them"


 
Yes, that was part of the conversation to explain his statement.


----------



## kimbo (5/8/14)

@Andre i hear what you are saying, I will make myself one and see what the ppl think

Ω @johan yea been in the public sector before i got sick and saw that allot. I dont give the client realy a choise, all i want them to tell me is what mods thay take to work and customize the stand to fit those mods. I should have frazed it more to that line, just tell me what you take to work and i will make the stand for that

Anybody else spel check not working or is it just me?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (5/8/14)

@kimbo I think that if it looks good it will sell. Consumers are "funny" in a sense as you know; most will only go for it once they saw how good it "looks", especially after someone respected in their pier group bought one - then suddenly everybody wants one.


----------



## kimbo (5/8/14)

johan said:


> @kimbo I think that if it looks good it will sell. Consumers are "funny" in a sense as you know; most will only go for it once they saw how good it "looks", especially after someone respected in their pier group bought one - then suddenly everybody wants one.


 
@johan i actually thought today if all work out i wanna make one for a senior member of the forum to get their opinion and if they like they can review it and so let the rest of the forum know if it works or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/14)

I'd like some kind of vape stand that is like Lego 
You can build what you want easily and change it as you go along

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (11/8/14)

Silver said:


> I'd like some kind of vape stand that is like Lego
> You can build what you want easily and change it as you go along


That will be brilliant! I'm going to buy some lego this afternoon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rvdwesth (11/8/14)

Like the idea.
I am also working on some designs to build my own. @Nightfearz and and were actually chatting about that not so long ago.
Me though think I just want a deck type thing where i can slot my atty in when I refill or rebuild and a drawer for them juices so the spawn cannot get to it and use it for some form of thirst quenching liquid.

I have the same problem as @TylerD , my devices are forever all over the house and the wife is even worse!


----------



## Silver (11/8/14)

TylerD said:


> That will be brilliant! I'm going to buy some lego this afternoon!


 
Vape stand building blocks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (11/8/14)

Silver said:


> Vape stand building blocks


Yes, I know what you meant, but I want a lego vape stand. With little men and everything!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Derick (11/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Yes, I know what you meant, but I want a lego vape stand. With little men and everything!


With a little Darth Vader going "Hmm, the Ohms is strong with this one"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (11/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Yes, I know what you meant, but I want a lego vape stand. With little men and everything!


 
I agree - the actual Lego blocks may work out pretty well

I know what you mean about the little men and everything. So cool

I still have @Derick's "Lego" gift I got from SkyBlue Vaping -


----------



## TylerD (11/8/14)

Silver said:


> I agree - the actual Lego blocks may work out pretty well
> 
> I know what you mean about the little men and everything. So cool
> 
> I still have @Derick's "Lego" gift I got from SkyBlue Vaping -


Same here. On my table at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (11/8/14)

hehe, that is awesome, we so want to bring that back

For vapestands though I think Duplo might be easier - bigger blocks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/8/14)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat (11/8/14)

kimbo said:


> Anybody else spel check not working or is it just me?


 
My spell-check facility was programmed into me when i was a child. Embedded software. It still works very well, even though other facilities don't.


----------



## TylerD (11/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 9593


I love it! Awesome!


----------



## kimbo (11/8/14)

Cat said:


> My spell-check facility was programmed into me when i was a child. Embedded software. It still works very well, even though other facilities don't.


 
With time it get corrupted and a fresh install is not possible

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/8/14)

TylerD said:


> I love it! Awesome!


 
Me too  found that trolling around on the internet - I need to make it!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (11/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Me too  found that trolling around on the internet - I need to make it!!!


That will look awesome on your desk or the vape counter!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

